# Swift Kon-Tiki spares



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, i am looking for a rear storage door hinge for my 1991 kontiki, the hinge has snaped does anyone know where i can get one.

thanks
martin


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Have you tried Johns Cross Motorhomes Swift dealer tel 01580881288 Ive always found them helpful and they should post it to you. good luck Chris


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I found Magnums to be very helpful


----------

